# Tränen



## docma (10. März 2004)

Hallo (ich schon wieder)

Gibt es irgendwo ein schönes tränen tut, in diesem forum gibt es zwar welche aber die links sind alle futsch.


----------



## GoERi (10. März 2004)

Hmm, wie wär's mal mit Google

Hier 

Der erste Eintrag brachte schon ein gutes Tutorial für Tränen:

Hier 


Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## docma (10. März 2004)

Hallo


ja (wär fast schon abge'googe'lt) hatte ich auch schon gefunden aber kuck dir 
doch mal das tut an, für mich scheinen das weniger tränen zu sein *G*

Im archiv hatte ich mal dieses thema gefunden aber der
link der angegeben wurd ist schon tod
kennt ihn noch jemand bzw. hatt er eine neue adresse?

Hier der alte link: http://www.dalinise.com/teardroptut.html

Danke für die antworten
mfg


----------



## ephiance (10. März 2004)

umm
Das Tutorial is echt beschissen.
Wie wäre es wenn du einfach mit weisser Farbe einen tränenähnlichen Strich dahin machst wo die Träne also das flüssige verlaufen soll. Die Ebene stellst du dann auf weiches Licht und fügst auf einer anderen Ebene mit wenig Deckkraft mit weisser Farbe ein paar ganz kleine Highlights für die Spiegelungen hinzu. So hab ichs bis jetzt immer gemacht.


----------



## docma (10. März 2004)

Ooohh danke

Kanst du mir mal so ein bild zeigen oder mir die tools genauer
beschreiben? Sorry bin noch relativ neu *G*

mfg


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

ich würde erstmal fragen wie du die Träne willst ! wie sie gerade aus dem Auge läuft oder runter tropft oder  auf der Haut abperlt!


----------



## docma (10. März 2004)

am besten alles *G*

nei bräuchte etwas das die wange herunter krugelt, also wäre vielleicht eine
kleine glanz spur hinterher auch noch ein schöner effekt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2004)

Vielleicht hilft das als erster Ansatz (?) .....


----------



## docma (11. März 2004)

hy

ja vielleicht kan mir ein luftbläschen helfen, ich probiers mal, danke.

mfg


----------



## Doc Baumann (11. April 2004)

Hallo,

wo du schon denseolben schönen Namen trägst wie unsere Bildbeartbeitungszeitschrift, schau doch einfach mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe 05, da gibts einen achtseitigen Workshop zum Thema "herablaufende Tropfen", was ja auch ganz gut zu Tränen passt. Derzeit leider nur gewdruckt und nicht im Web.

Gruß
Doc Baumann


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. April 2004)

Prominenz in unserer  "bescheidenen Hütte" da freut man sich doch!  

Jetzt läßt sich nur hoffen, das darus die eine oder andere Stip Visite wird, weil das würde professionelle Tipps aus 1. Hand bedeuten.

Schönes Ostergeschenk!

btw. Frohe Ostern


----------

